# How to use a Dakota Odor Bomb in a vehicle?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm tempted to buy a Dakota Odor bomb to freshen up the interior of my car.

Do I discharge the whole can in the car or just give the interior/carpets a quick blast then shut the door?! If so I guess I could get a couple of cars out of one can! 

Thanks


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Yo! Never heard of this before so googled it, found this:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=120

the last section is about cars.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

no ,dont use a full can:doublesho

you should be able to get 6 maybe more cars out of a can

just give it quick blasts,no need to discharge the whole can,they are meant for rooms etc


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Some have discharged a whole can in a car when a car pongs really bad.
If you do the whole be prepared to clean the residue from the interior plastics and glass.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

i emptied a whole can into my stinky new car :devil:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I used a full can in my car too


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I used a full can in my zafira, which to be honest needed it. Still smells of the odur bomb a month and a half later (as opposed to the wet dog/vomit/**** the previous owner had left it smelling of).

Didnt have any issues with residue on windows etc, i had my car running with the air con on full on recirculate for half an hour whilst the bomb was doing its business.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Serapth said:


> I used a full can in my zafira, which to be honest needed it. Still smells of the odur bomb a month and a half later (as opposed to the wet dog/vomit/**** the previous owner had left it smelling of).
> 
> Didnt have any issues with residue on windows etc, i had my car running with the air con on full on recirculate for half an hour whilst the bomb was doing its business.


This. then turn the engine off and leave overnight. Followed by opening the windows to let it vent the next day.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys, had bee looking online and seen mixed advice and results. 

My car isn't horrendous by any means, just needs a freshen up. I think ill try a few blasts of spray first and if it doesn't do the job I can move on to the rest of the can!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I've just set off the full can in the jimny! Put it on some cardboard but saw the headrest was getting a bit splattered by the spray oops!! 

Will give it a couple of hours then let it air for a while, hopefully the smell of dogs will be gone!


----------

